# Spots on catfish ....



## Model70 (May 1, 2007)

Anybody know what these spots are ??  I caught this Channel cat in Lanier on Sunday.....


----------



## jettman96 (May 1, 2007)

looks like some sort of parasite...  I hope you didn't throw him back in the water.


----------



## huntnnut (May 1, 2007)

I don't know, though it sure don't look good.  Where did you catch it at on Lanier?


----------



## Twenty five ought six (May 1, 2007)

Acne?

Teenage catfish?


----------



## fireflyuprising (May 1, 2007)

That cat is entering adolescence.  That's cat acne.


----------



## Sultan of Slime (May 1, 2007)

Looks like parasites to me. 
dont eat them. If you cleaned it you would find little worm like critters in the meat,kinda like a small hook worm looking maggot i have seen flatheads with that same parasite on them,they usaully get it more so than a channel because during the spawn the male will run the female off and sit real tight on the bed which is usually under some type of cover.he steadily swipes his tail back and forth to keep the eggs clear of sediment and i think they get it from the logs n stuff rubbing on their body
like i said i have never seen it on another type of catfish thanks for sharing._________________


----------



## Jighead (May 1, 2007)

I caught a bunch of channels on Lanier up Lathem Creek that had the same spots about 2 weeks ago on jugs. About 1 in every 3 or 4 fish would have these spots.I have caught them in the same creek with this problem for the last 3 years. I don't recall catching these problem fish anywhere else on Lanier though. If any DNR biologists read this thread, Iwould like to know what these spots are myself.


----------



## FishFanatic (May 1, 2007)

I have caught big channels in the Flint with these same spots on them.  I kept them and cleaned them, and did not see any visible sort of parasite in the meat.  It seemed to be something that just grew under the skin.  But yeah I definitely was wondering what they were.


----------



## deuce (May 1, 2007)

Morphing into some new creature


----------



## flat foot (May 1, 2007)

We catch about 4 a year on the Ocmulgee River like that I don't know what it is called. When we disected them while cleaning and noticed it were contained within the skin, and never came through. We still ate them. I have only seen it on good size Channle cats 5 plus pounds. Russ


----------



## sentrysam (May 1, 2007)

*no sweat*

450 degree boiling oil will kill what ever it is,,dont fergit the hushpuppies....ss


----------



## chewie1014 (May 1, 2007)

It's known as red sore disease and is caused by bacteria or protozoa.  While it may not look all that appetizing, it's perfectly fine to eat.

More info can be found here: http://edis.ifas.ufl.edu/BODY_VM059


----------



## SELFBOW (May 1, 2007)

*this might help*

Low oxygen, handling, transporting, poor nutrition, and crowding all cause stress in fish, making them more susceptible to parasite and disease infestations. If your fish appear sick and begin to die, take time to analyze the situation. 
Is low oxygen the culprit? How about pesticide pollution? If these can be eliminated, then observe the behavior of the fish closely. Are the fish: Not eating? Lying lazily in shallow water or at the surface and not moving off rapidly when disturbed? Nervous? 

Catch some fish that appear sick. Do they have: Worn away areas on gills, fins, mouth or skin? Open sores? Heavy mucous or slime production covering parts or all of their bodies? Protruding eyes? Swollen or sunken bellies? 





The Southeastern Cooperative Fish Parasite and Disease Project at Auburn University diagnoses fish at no cost to the pond owner. The service is available during working hours Monday through Friday. Send samples to: 

Fish Disease Laboratory 
Fisheries Building 
Auburn University, AL 36849 
telephone: 205-826-4786


----------



## Model70 (May 2, 2007)

*Thanks*

I caught one last year  about half a mile away had the same spots.    The area upstream is largely undeveloped,  I thought about pesticde lawn runoff...

I did not eat either one....


----------



## fredw (May 2, 2007)

This is pretty common on Lake Allatoona.  During the summer months, when we jug for catfish, we catch several catfish each trip with this.  We don't keep them to eat.


----------



## Tony Hughes (May 2, 2007)

Small, black-to-purple spots under the skin or in the flesh of scale fish.  

 Black Spot is one of the more frequent parasites observed by fishermen. It is caused by larval flukes encysting under the skin or in the flesh. An infected fish is edible. Clean and prepare as usual. 

Lesions are predominated by fields of plump macrophages and multinucleated giant cells surrounding nonseptate, thick-walled hyphae with nonparallel cell walls suggestive of an oomycete or fluke.

Its not red sore disease - red sore appears in patches predominately around fin/anal areas - the example from the catfish picture are encysted polyps of either flukes or oomycete larva - it would be interesting to see how far into the muscle tissue the infestation goes - these vectors usually require a bird such as a heron to complete the life cycle.


----------



## FishFanatic (May 2, 2007)

With the naked eye, you can't see any infection in the flesh, but who knows what you'd see under a microscope.


----------



## KINCHAFooneeryan (May 2, 2007)

What i found said it's lesions from CCV. (channel catfish virus) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Here's the rest of it: http://www.tpwd.state.tx.us/fishboat/fish/management/hatcheries/fw_fish_lab/lab2.phtml


----------



## Danny Estep (May 5, 2007)

I have caught several fish off the Savannah here in Augusta that had those same spots. Also caught quite a few out of Clarks Hill. I ate em. Hope they don't come back to haunt me.


----------



## gabowman (May 6, 2007)

Caught a few 20+ years ago on Clark Hill like those. EAven caught a few bass with sores that looked about like that too. Throwed 'em back.....we used to load the boat back in those days and didnt need "sick" fish in the frying pan. We didnt know what it was. Just didnt look good so we didnt keep 'em. Fished Russell for the past hump-teen years and hadnt seen that on the fish yet.


----------



## jim hakala (May 10, 2007)

*Parasite*

Answer per:  Karl Hayden, Research Associate
                        Fish Disease Diagnostic Dept. of Fisheries
                        Auburn University

"The catfish pictured likely has a Henneguya parasitic infestation. Inside those blisters you will find microscopic spores.  The parasite is restricted to the skin and will not penetrate into the fillet.  It is harmless to humans and anglers should not be concerned about eating fish infested with this parasite".

Jim


----------



## fredw (May 10, 2007)

Thanks Jim, for taking the time to research this.


----------

